# CO Light Enthusiast meet up July 25



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a reminder that the July meet up in Denver is this Saturday, July 25 from 9 to 5 at the South Metro Fire Rescue Authority Administration Building located at 9195 East Mineral Avenue in Centennial, CO 80112. Everyone welcome, bring your questions and projects to show off or get help with.


----------

